# Virtual PC crashes when trying to install ubuntu 8.1



## P4-630 (Oct 16, 2009)

Virtual PC 2007 SP1 crashes when trying to install ubuntu 8.1.

I hit F4 and then select “Safe Graphics Mode”.  Then hit F6, and you’ll see the command line for the install. I delete the "quiet splash" and add vga=791 noreplace-paravirt at the end, press enter and the installation begins and vpc crashes soon after that

I also tried using "vesa vga" at the install command line but that does not work either.

BTW I'm installing ubuntu from a virtual disc but that should not be a problem.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 16, 2009)

P4-630 said:


> Virtual PC 2007 SP1 crashes when trying to install ubuntu 8.1.
> 
> I hit F4 and then select “Safe Graphics Mode”.  Then hit F6, and you’ll see the command line for the install. I delete the "quiet splash" and add vga=791 noreplace-paravirt at the end, press enter and the installation begins and vpc crashes soon after that
> 
> ...



which virtual disc? daemon tools? you shouldn't install a virtual machine using a virtual disc. also, if you already have the .iso you shouldnt have to mount it while installing it as a VM, just set it to the .iso on install. 

anyway, id use virtual box if you want something simple like virtual pc.


----------



## toastem2004 (Oct 17, 2009)

i'll just throw out there that Virtual PC does not have official support for any linux distrobution. its possible to do it, but it usually requires playing with X server (or X "what ever" that graphic manager under linux is)  I have to agree with Rhino and suggest using Virutal box. its free, and has a lot more useful features than Virtual PC, and i have found it a bit easier to use. Have XP Pro, Windows 98 and Mandriva 2010 RC2 images running under it. Seamless mode with XP under Vista is a life saver at work.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> which virtual disc? daemon tools? you shouldn't install a virtual machine using a virtual disc. also, if you already have the .iso you shouldnt have to mount it while installing it as a VM, just set it to the .iso on install.
> 
> anyway, id use virtual box if you want something simple like virtual pc.



I use an iso with Alcohol 120% .

I'm using VPC 2007 for other operating systems.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2009)

P4-630 said:


> I use an iso with Alcohol 120% .
> 
> I'm using VPC 2007 for other operating systems.



dont bother with virtual drives. u dont need to when you are installing an OS as a VM. also, if you want to run linux as a VM then i suggest using something like virtual box.


----------



## $immond$ (Nov 30, 2009)

In my opinion Virtual Box is allot more stable than Virtual PC and faster.


----------

